# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  Connection: close !!!

## masoodp666

سلام

بعد از اینکه Site Collection و Web Application رو پاک کردم و اقدام به ساختن دوباره Web Application جدید کردم دیگه صفحه اول Web Application بالا نمیاد و این خطا رو میده:


HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Server: Microsoft-IIS/8.5
Date: Sun, 13 Sep 2015 06:40:34 GMT
Connection: close

البته من دوباره تونستم Site Collection رو درست کنم و اگه آدرس مستقیم سایت رو بزنم میتونم اونها رو ببینم ولی آدس localhost من که همون صفحه اصلی Web Application هست دیگه بالا نمیاد!!
کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟!

ممنون

----------

